# Will my SB28 slr flash work on a new nikon DSLR?



## Hair Bear (Jan 18, 2007)

I know Nikon released a SB28dx I believe that was a DSLR flash

Will the standard SB28 work and what functions will be lost.

Can I still point and shoot with it?


----------

